# Oracle SQL Developer



## Chefkoch (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir nun oracle sql developer geholt, ist ja free, und probiere etwas herum. Bis jetzt seht es ganz ok aus, habe mich zu meiner mysql datenbank verbunden.

Gibt es auch ein Plugin oder Tool, mit welchem ich auch gleich ER Diagramme erstellen kann?


----------



## Exceptionfault (27. Dezember 2007)

Ja das gibts, CWD4ALL, das ist aber leider nicht free.

Hier findest du alle "offiziellen" Extensions, sind leider noch nicht sooo viele:
http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/database/sql_developer/files/extensions.htm

Und hier der direkte Link zu CWD4ALL:
http://www.cwd4all.com/index.asp?pageID=63&parMen=56&siteID=3


----------



## Chefkoch (27. Dezember 2007)

Danke, aber ich glaube das tool geht nur für folgende Datenbanken"(Entity, Attribute, Relationship) modeling support for Oracle 8i, 9i and 10g,"

Werde mir die trial für 30 Tage installieren. Jedoch sehe ich jetzt schon, dass mir die Notation der Beziehungskardinalitäten nicht gefällt.

Habe mich zwar nur einen Tag jetzt mit SQL Develeoper + MySQL DB beschäftigt, aber die Kombination der beiden Sachen läuft ganz prima.


----------



## olqs (27. Dezember 2007)

Für Mysql nutz ich den "Database Designer for Mysql" von MicroOLAP.

Der ist zwar nicht kostenlos, aber mit 99$ doch in vertretbaren Rahmen. Es gibt ebenfalls eine voll funktionsfähige 30-Tage Testversion.


----------



## Chefkoch (8. Januar 2008)

Nun hätte ich aber eine wichtige Frage.

Wie sehe ich welche Spalte/Attribut nun ein auto_increment hat?  Unter "Columns" oder "index information" sehe ich es mal nicht.


----------



## mschuetzda (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Chefkoch,

da Oracle kein auto_increment für Spalten hat, sondern stattdessen Sequencen eingesetzt werden, wirst Du im Oracle-SQL-Develeoper auch keinen Hinweis auf auto_increment finden.

Ob eine Sequence für eine Spalte benutzt wird, ergibt sich bei sauberer Modellierung der DB nur aus dem Sequncenamen und den SQL-Statements.
mfg


----------



## Chefkoch (8. Januar 2008)

ah ok danke, 
ibm db2 und oracle supporten also kein auto_increment

create table test (
id int not null auto_increment primary key,
name char(50) not null)

So würde ein Tabellenerstellen in mysql aussehen. Das Attribut id ist auto_increment und PK.

Wie würde ich das dann bei Oracle Datenbanken erstellen, wenn ich die gleichen Eigenschaften für ID, als auto_increment Primary Key haben möchte? Wie sieht die Syntax+diese Sequenz aus?


----------

